# موضوع هام للعاملين بمجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية طرق التوصيل الأرضي رباط التوصيل ومنع مصادر الإشعال



## tamer safety (14 أغسطس 2011)

*طرق التوصيل الأرضي – ورباط التوصيل ومنع مصادر الإشعال بسبب الكهرباء الساكنة
Grounding and Bonding Procedures - Prevention of Static Electricity Ignition Sources

1- مقدمة:_

إن الاستخدام الشائع للكهرباء والمعدات الكهربية والأجهزة تسبب عنها إخفاق الكثير من الأشخاص أن يقدروا الأخطار المصاحبة لها. إن هذه الأخطار يمكن تقسيمها إلى خمسة مجموعات أساسية وهى:

أ*- الصدمة الكهربية للأشخاص.
ب*- اشتعال المواد القابلة للاشتعال أو انفجارها.
ت*- زيادة التسخين وتلف المعدات.
ث*- الانفجار الكهربي.
ج*- التشغيل الغير مقصود للمعدات (أو بطريق الخطأ).

2- المتطلبات العامة:_

• على مهندس السلامة ضرورة تطبيق برنامج السلامة في الكهرباء في شركته.
• إن برنامج السلامة في الكهرباء يجب أن يتضمن:

1. السيطرة والتحكم الهندسي.
2. توافر ملصقات التحذير المناسبة.
3. الاستخدام الصحيح لنظم وضع الأقفال والإغلاق للمعدات الكهربية.
4. طرق التوصيل الأرضي والرباط الصحيحة.
5. تدريب العاملين.
6. أنظمة السلامة في العمل.
7. طرق السيطرة على الأخطار.
8. قاطعات التيار في حالة الخطأ في التوصيل الأرضي.
9. شراء المعدات والعدد الكهربية المعتمدة (Approved)

• على مهندس السلامة التأكد من أن أية معدات كهربية جاري التخطيط للحصول عليها أن تكون مناسبة للتركيب في المنطقة المقترحة لها.


• تقسيم المناطق بالنسبة للمنشآت والتركيبات الكهربية على النحو التالي:
النوع رقم (1) Class – I
وهى المناطق التي تتواجد بها غازات أو أبخرة قابلة للاشتعال.

النوع رقم – (2) Class-II
وهى المناطق التي يتواجد بها أتربة قابلة للاشتعال.

النوع رقم – (3) Class-III
وهى المناطق التي يتواجد بها شعيرات قابلة للاشتعال.

• مجموعة الأجواء التي تحتوي على المواد التالية:
المجموعة - (A) : وهى الأماكن التي يتواجد بها غاز الأستيلين.
المجموعة – (B) : وهى الأماكن التي يتواجد بها البيوتادايين – أكسيد الاثيلين – أكسيد البروبلين والأكرولين أو الهيدروجين.
المجموعة – (C) : وهى التي يتواجد بها البروبان الحلقي – الاثير الاثيلي – أو الاثيلين.
المجموعة – (D) : وهى الأماكن التي يتواجد بها الأسيتون – الكحول – الأمونيا – البنزين العطري والبيوتان – والجازولين – والهيكسان – والمذيبات – والنافثا – الغاز الطبيعي والبروبان.
المجموعة – (E) : وهى الأماكن يتواجد بها أتربة المعادن القابلة للاشتعال والتي لها مقاومة أقل من 105 أوم/سم.
المجموعة – (G) : وهى الأماكن التي يتواجد بها أتربة قابلة للاشتعال والتي لها مقاومة 105/أوم / سم أو أكثر.

• القسم (Division):_

القسم الأول – (Div-1)
وهى الأماكن التي يتواجد بها جو قابل للاشتعال تحت ظروف التشغيل العادية.

القسم الثاني (Div.2)
وهى الأماكن التي يتواجد بها جو قابل للاشتعال تحت ظروف التشغيل غير العادية.

3- السيطرة على الأخطار الكهربية

• إن مهندس السلامة يجب أن يكون على دراية تامة بأخطار الكهرباء وبالأنشطة الخاصة بالكهرباء ومكوناتها والوسائل الشائعة الاستخدام في السيطرة على الأخطار.
• إن أقل ما يعرف من معلومات عن أنظمة الكهرباء وكيفية تشغيل مكوناتها فاننا نوصي بأن تكون معرفة مهندس السلامة بالأمور التالية:

1. أجهزة تزايد التيار (الفيوزات ومفاتيح الفصل الأوتوماتيكي)
2. مفاتيح التوصيل (مفاتيح التوصيل أو الإغلاق الحراري أو مفاتيح زيادة السرعة)
3. التوصيل الأرضي والرباط.

4- التوصيل الأرضى (Grounding)
• وهو نظام حيث تكون الأرض تعمل كمخزن نهائي والتي منها الالكترونات (سريان التيار) يمكن سحبها أو إليها تعود الإلكترونات – في حالة أي زيادة غير مرغوب فيها أو نقص والذي يمكن إزالته بتوفير ممر لها حيث تتواجد لتعود إلى الأرض.
• إن التوصيل الأرضي هى أساساً نوع الميكنة لمنع حدوث:

1. زيادة الأحمال على الدوائر أو المعدات.
2. حدوث الصدمات الكهربية للأفراد.
3. حدوث شرر أو قوس كهربي والذي يعمل كمصدر اشعال.

5- الرباط (Bonding ):
• وهو للتأكد من أن جميع الأجزاء الرئيسية لأي قطعة من المعدات موصلة. إن الرباط (Bond) هو وصلة ميكانيكية بحيث توفر ممر منخفض المقاومة لمرور التيار بين سطحين منفصلين أو يصبحوا منفصلين. قد يكون الرباط بصورة دائمة مثل التي تكون فيه الوصلة ملحومة بالكهرباء أو باللحام بالنحاس بين السطحين أو أن تكون تصف دائمة بربطها بواسطة مسمار رباط أو ماسك (Clamp).

6- متطلبات التوصيل الأرضى والرباط

يجب أن يكون التوصيل الأرضي والرباط على النحو التالي:
• أن يكون مستديماً قدر الإمكان.
• أن يكون له ممانعة أقل ما يمكن.
• أن يكون متصلاً بصورة مستمرة أينما كان ذلك ممكناً.
• يمكن إعادة استخدامه بحيث لا تؤثر فيه الاهتزازات أو التمدد أو الانكماش أو أية حركات أخرى بحيث لا تؤدي إلى كسر الوصلة أو فكها وبالتالي يحدث تغير افي المقاومة.
• حيث أن هذه التوصيلات تقع في أماكن محمية وبالتالي يمكن الوصول إليها بسهولة للتفتيش عليها أو استبدالها.

• أن لا تحتوي على إجزاء متحركة.
• لا يجب أن تكون منضغطة.
• ليس بها أجزاء معدنية غير متجانسة وموصلة بها.
• أن تكون من معادن يتم اختيارها لتقليل تأثير التآكل بها.

7- الكهرباء الساكنة ((Static Electricity

وهى تشكل خطراً في أماكن العمل وذلك بسبب قدرتها الكامنة على حدوث الاشتعال (عن طريق الشرارة الكهربية) لمخلوط بعض الأبخرة أو الأتربة مع الهواء وهناك العديد من طرق السيطرة متاحة للتقليل من الشحنات الاستاتيكية منها:

• اختيار المواد المناسبة (تجنب استخدام المواد مثل الملابس المصنوعة من النسيج الصناعي والتي تولد كهرباء ساكنة) حيث أنها أبسط الطرق.

• تعديل المواد وذلك برش سطحها بمواد تجعلها موصلة للكهرباء حيث أن ذلك كثيراً ما يقلل أو يمنع مشاكل الكهرباء الاستاتيكية.
• التوصيل الأرضي والرباط.

• التعادل الالكتروستاتيكي يمكن استخدامه لمعادلة التغيرات على المواد.

• الترطيب (وذلك برفع الرطوبة النسبية فوق 65%) حيث يسمح للشحنات الكهربية بالتسرب والتشتيت.*


----------



## ابوحسام الشمراني (14 أغسطس 2011)

يسلمو ع المعلومات القيمه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخي تامر


----------



## tamer safety (15 أغسطس 2011)

تحياتى و تقديرى اليك أخى م / غسان 
اشكرك لمرورك


----------



## tamer safety (15 أغسطس 2011)

اشكرك أخى أبو حسام على مرورك


----------



## mosub (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## korba (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً أخي تامر على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (17 نوفمبر 2011)

إضافة قيمة ... تزدان بها مكتبتنا الإلكترونية ... مشكور أخي تامر ...


----------



## ahmed hassan 78 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------

